# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Небольшие интересные игры >  Агенство талантов Лилу

## Lapo4ka1303

С детства Лилу мечтала о профессии киноактера. Ее родители были актерами и снимались во многих популярных фильмах. Но не в главных ролях, а в эпизодах. И прекрасно понимали, какой это труд- стать действительно известным киноактером. Поэтому отец и мать Лилу хотели, чтобы их дочь стала юристом или работала в банке. После школы Лилу поступила в колледж, где стала изучать экономику. Но про кино она тоже не забывала. После окончания колледжа Лилу сняла маленькую студию на окраине города и организовала там агентство по подбору актеров. И вот, первый заказ…
    Уникальная игра «Агентство Талантов Лилу» представляет собой смесь игровых жанров. В ней есть и экономическая стратегия, и «я ищу» и «квест». В игре вы должны помогать Лилу в наборе актеров для ролей в разных фильмах. Для этого их нужно познакомить со сценарием, чтобы они выучили роль, наложить грим, провести фотосессию для рекламных журналов, отвести их на кинопробы и, в конце концов, подписать с ними контракт. Все это нужно делать быстро, так как актеры капризны и не любят долго ждать. Так же вам предстоит подготовить съемочную площадку для съемок, убрав с нее все лишнее. На это тоже дается не так много времени. Если вы хорошо справляетесь со всеми заданиями, вы получаете вознаграждения, которые можно потратить на усовершенствование оборудования.
    Увлекательный сюжет, разнообразные задания, отличные графика и музыкальное сопровождение – вот только некоторые достоинства игры Агентство Талантов Лилу. Старайтесь выполнять все капризы актеров и быстро готовить съемочную площадку и награда не заставит себя долго ждать.

Скриншоты:





Скачать игру:   http://letitbit.net/download/6286.6f...setup.rar.html

----------

